# Hot Dog Questions...



## mugsy27 (Dec 9, 2005)

Mods...if this isnt in the right forum, please move. I didnt see a hoof, toe-nail, and who-knows-what section!  

anyway...its freezing cold here and snowy, so im not going to the store for real food. the only thing i have in the house is some nathans-skinless beef (so they claim) hotdogs.

i have always cooked hotdogs on the grill, no other way. i dont wanna go outside, so im stuck with either microwaving them or boiling them.

as i said, i have not done either method. which is better, and how do i do it!!

also, i have a 6 month old jar of dill-relish (been kept in the fridge)...is that still good?

TIA!!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 9, 2005)

Oooh Mugsy... please don't let me think about any graphic details as I do occasionally enjoy hotdogs, too!! 

Anyway I usually broil our dogs in the oven, or split in half and pan fry it.  They are much tastier this way than boiling or nuking!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 9, 2005)

You can also use a toaster oven if you have one.
And yes, the relish should be fine as long as it's been refrigerated.


----------



## QSis (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, it's probably too late now, mugsy, but for the record, the way I was brought up, on EVERY Saturday, we boiled a saucepan of water, then turned it off, and dropped the dogs in. Cover and let them sit for 10 minutes.  I rarely have them any other way.

Now, you really should have good dogs, ones with natural casings that will provide a snap. But it will work with any dogs.  Top with yellow mustard, chopped onions, and relish (optional).

Of course, this was in the day before microwaves, so you can get the same effect by nuking.  

Lee


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 9, 2005)

Having enjoyed hot dogs for as long as I can remember, here are a few good ways to eat them.

Place lengthwise on a skewer and roast them over the flame on your stove-top.

Place in a pot of pork and beans and heat both until the beans sauce is gently boiling.

(This is a kid kinda thing.) Eat cold by using your teeth to strip away the "skin" on skinless hot dogs and slowly munch away from end to end, trying to make the hot dog as skinny as humanly possible while watching TV.

Encapsulate in fresh bread dough, let rise, and bake in oven until the dough is cooked.

Slice and put in Cheese Macaroni

Boil (just until they start to swell with the heat) and eat with ketchup, horseradish, pickle relish, and diced onions.

Microwave until hot (anout 40 seconds) and place on bun.  Cover with chili, melted cheese (cheddar is preffered) and diced onions.

Split and pan fry.  Place on bread with yellow mustard, mayo, ketchup, sweet pickle relish, and a slice of American cheese.  Cover with second bread slice and enjoy.

Wrap in raw bacon, secured to the hot dog with toothpicks, and bake in oven until the bacon is done.

Slice and cook with scrambled eggs, tomato, and cheese.

There are a thousand ways to cook hot dogs.  My favorite is a tie between cooking with the beans, and skewering over the gas flame, though I sometimes revert to my adolescent years and peel the skin with my teeth.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## amber (Dec 9, 2005)

With the exception of the scrambled eggs version, I would agree with ya goodweed.  Might I add, using a casserole dish, combine sliced hot dogs, pineapple from a can, and canned baked beans, its yummy and cheap.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Dec 10, 2005)

When my DD was little I would cut slits in them crosswise, about 1/4" wide and about 3/4 of the way through.  Grill them on the side opposite where you have not cut.  Next do the uncut side.  Then grill each of the other sides.  The hot dog should curl as it "swells" with the uncut side being the inside of the curl.  For years this was the only way she would eat a hot dog.


----------



## licia (Dec 10, 2005)

My kids used to like them split almost to the skin (sorta butterfly), spread with a little mustard, cover with mashed potatoes, then sprinkle copious amount of shredded cheese and bake until the hot dogs start to curl a bit. They are delicious and are a bit more healthy than some ways.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 10, 2005)

I feel like I'm on Family Feud now, but, Good Answer!  Good Answer!

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance (Dec 10, 2005)

I like hot dogs any way you fix them, but we usually boil ours until they "plump" a bit. 
One method that hasn't been mentioned is cooking them with sauerkraut. Just heat them in the nuke or a saucepan with the kraut.I like to toast the buns, then put mustard on one side and shredded mozzerella or other cheese on the other, top with hot kraut and hot dog. Sometimes I add a little sweet pickle relish also. Yum!
Another thing I love on them is the picallili our church makes. It has cabbage, green tomatoes, peppers, onions, and spices in it, and is so good on hot dogs!

They're also a good as Hot Dog Fondue. Mix a small jar of mustard with a small jar of currant (or grape, or apple) jelly in a saucepan and heat, stirring, until all is smooth and blended. Then add diagonally sliced hot dogs and let simmer. I usually put them in a crockpot.


----------



## licia (Dec 10, 2005)

Constance, your recipe reminded me of a way a friend of mine used to do hot dogs (and I've done them myself after she told me). She would put the hot dogs cut up in pieces about 1/2 to 3/4 inch long - add a jar of semi hot peppers. Heat them in a crockpot or saucepan. They are good warm or cold, but the longer they stay in the pepper mixture the hotter they get. Quite a surprise.


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 10, 2005)

The ONLY times I eat hot dogs is girls "wine and junk food night".  Ya know, when all the women get together and nag about men.     We had hot dogs one night cause a friend of mine that can't cook worth a hoot brought them over for dinner, and it became tradition.  

anyhooo....  I cook them on a grill pan on high heat for a few minutes.   I will have to share a few ideas with them from here, especially mugsy's so I can stop the madness and move onto a few of my more preferred foods that are much more nicely paired with wine.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 10, 2005)

T'aint nothing like a hot dog on the grill. Slobber 'em up with mustard, ketchup (or is it catsup?), and onions (diced raw).

My normal way if the grill is unavailable is boiling until the "explode" providing more places to put mustard & ketchup!


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 11, 2005)

Well, PeppA and her family are of the boil persuasion.  Personally, I'm a flame-broiled person.  I prefer mine with a little sweet relish, or topped with Wolf Brand and some grated cheddar.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 11, 2005)

eviserate em quickly cleanly and withoutn any pain to the poor puppy then grill em up on the bumpy grillpan on the stove top...or  broil till toasty in the oven.  with beans or chili in a toasted roll with mustard n onions...yum


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 11, 2005)

I most often use the microwave to steam my dogs.  DD likes them blackened all over on the grill.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 12, 2005)

if you are topping them with just relish, the ONLY way to eat hot dogs, besides the boiled ones at jankee stadium, is deep fried until the skin tears. they are called rippers, both for what happens to the skin, and to your butt afterwards.
the best rippers in the world can be found here: http://www.hollyeats.com/RuttHut.htm


----------



## John Delaney (Dec 12, 2005)

Pan fried, split down the middle, put on a piece of toasted wheat bread, then topped with swiss cheese. Melt that in the toaster oven. Ad Mayo only and the other piece of bread. Mustard works too fo course. But I never mix it up. Too sloppy for me that way. 

Just thought I'd throw in one more.

I was just at Penn Station in NYC and I asked for onions. I got this concoction of chopped onions in this tomatoey relish mix. Yuk. But I guess people like it that way.....? Hard to eat when you are standing around waiting for a train. 

-jd
www.rwicooking.com


----------



## buckytom (Dec 12, 2005)

john, that onion-tomatoey yuk sauce is sabrett's "onions in sauce".

http://www.pascackpartyrentals.com/hotdogcondiment.html

it's kinda vinegar-y sweet, and i agree, yuk. gimme raw onions, with cheddar and mustard on a dog anyday.


----------



## mish (Dec 12, 2005)

If you have plenty of time to kill (and toothpicks), here's a retro look at Frankfurter Crown Surprise.


----------



## caliloo (Jan 11, 2006)

OMG Mish - That is quite the creation! 

I'm another one that prefers the "snap" of natural casing on my doggies. Other than that I can tolerate almost any topping you can think of.... mustard, relish, ketchup, cheese, chili, sauerkraut. Not all at the same time though!  

Alexa


----------



## mish (Jan 11, 2006)

caliloo said:
			
		

> OMG Mish - That is quite the creation! Alexa


 
This could also be an interesting Halloween Octopus dish.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 11, 2006)

I like hot dogs Uncooked, yeap, just like that, at room temperature with some ketchup, nothing else, weird but tasty.


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 11, 2006)

I love hot dogs all beef... with ketchup mustard sweet relish, once in awhile I like my doggy with chili...


----------



## middie (Jan 11, 2006)

I'll nuke, boil, grill, pan-fry... don't matter to me.
best topped with cheese and chili though


----------



## auntdot (Jan 11, 2006)

I'll eat dogs almost any way, but usually prefer them when a pot of water is boiled, the heat turned off and the dogs added.  Find the nuker, which I use ofter because I am lazy, has a tendency to split the suckers if I am not careful.

On the dog, almost anything.  Love the Chicago style dogs which have almost everything including the vinegary peppers.

And when we can find the Sabrett onion sauce, we are in heaven.

One item we do love on dogs is kimchee, the Korean hot cabbage/sauerkraut type stuff. It is really good.

Always have some kind of dogs in the fridge and what we put on depends upon what we have available, will even put cole slaw on the things.

Am getting a bit hungry just thinking about them.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 11, 2006)

BigDog said:
			
		

> Slobber 'em up with ketchup (or is it catsup?)


 
I'm sorry, Big Dog, but this is illegal as heck.


----------



## Home chef (Jan 11, 2006)

Being from Chicago (The Birthplace of the hot dog) I have to put my .02 in and say putting ketchup on hot dogs is the worst thing you can do to it. A true "chicago style" dog has mustard, rellish, fine tomato slices, peppers, celery salt, and a slice of dill pickle. Now THAT'S a good dog!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 11, 2006)

No argument here, Home chef.  Grew up in the Chi-town burbs. Best dog ever was found on Irving Park Road that included all your condiments.

However, I like 'em best with just mustard - at a Cub's game.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 11, 2006)

Have you ever noticed that hot dogs taste suspiciously like ring balogna?  My Mom used to boil ring bologna until it started to swell, and serve with sour kraut and ketchup.  Usually, there were some baked beans in a serving bowl at the table as well.  That's where I first experienced the snap of natural casings.  It was a favorite meal of mine.  Yum.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Jan 11, 2006)

auntdot said:
			
		

> I'll eat dogs almost any way, but usually prefer them when a pot of water is boiled, the heat turned off and the dogs added. Find the nuker, which I use ofter because I am lazy, has a tendency to split the suckers if I am not careful.
> 
> On the dog, almost anything. Love the Chicago style dogs which have almost everything including the vinegary peppers.
> 
> ...


 
auntdot, if you ever need something bad, like sabrett's or grey's papaya, or locatelli, or taylor ham; something you're craving from jersey/nyc, just let me know. i will be happy to send it to you.


----------



## Brianschef (Jan 12, 2006)

One crockpot, one standard jar chopped jalapeno's, one 5 pound package hot dogs in the casings.  Pour all together and cook on low, the longer they cook the hotter they get.

Serve with shredded cheeses, dice tomatoes, fresh guacamole, diced onion, sour cream mixed with well drained salsa, on a good bakery crusty roll!


----------



## caliloo (Jan 12, 2006)

You can always draw inspiration from Pink's. A lot of the menu items are not for the faint of heart though!  

http://www.pinkshollywood.com/pgz/menu.htm

Alexa


----------



## phinz (Jan 16, 2006)

When I do boil, I boil in relatively cheap beer, with sliced onions. I boil the beer with the onions until the onions start to soften. Add the hot dogs, turn off heat and leave dogs in water for 10 or so minutes. When preparing the hot dogs I use the onions as part of the dressing of my dogs.

That, and I *love* that aerosol cheese-in-a-can on my dogs.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 17, 2006)

that's cheese-whiz, phinz.

i always think of "the blues brothers" when i hear of cheese-whiz.

i used to love that stuff on dogs, and crackers, and apple slices, and celery, and my finger...


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 17, 2006)

I can't believe it took four pages til someone told you to boil 'em in beer!  But seriously, if you can't grill 'em that's the next best way to go.


----------



## cara (Jan 17, 2006)

cut into an omelette..


----------



## mish (Jan 17, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> that's cheese-whiz, phinz.
> 
> i always think of "the blues brothers" when i hear of cheese-whiz.
> 
> i used to love that stuff on dogs, and crackers, and apple slices, and celery, and my finger...


 
No, no, no, no, BT.

The aerosal is Easy Cheese. Cheez Whiz is the gunk in a jar. (They're cheesy, and proud of it.) 

In case anyone was wondering how much is in the can.

http://www.cockeyed.com/inside/cheese/cheese.html

(Notice how the crackers stand up in the cheese?! Mmmmm.)


----------



## phinz (Jan 17, 2006)

Yep. Easy Cheese. We call it "Squeezy Cheeze" in this house.


----------



## mish (Jan 17, 2006)

phinz said:
			
		

> Yep. Easy Cheese. We call it "Squeezy Cheeze" in this house.


 
Your Main squeeze?  

(phinz, I couldn't resist.  )


----------



## sattie (Jan 17, 2006)

I like to split my hotdogs and fry them in a non stick pan.  It is about the next best thing to grilled hotdogs that you can get.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 17, 2006)

sattie said:
			
		

> I like to split my hotdogs and fry them in a non stick pan. It is about the next best thing to grilled hotdogs that you can get.



Yup, that's good too.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 18, 2006)

I changed my mind.  My all time favorite, period, is on a stick, in a fire, while camping.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## phinz (Jan 18, 2006)

The Hot Dog Cake Bake Off


----------



## caliloo (Jan 30, 2006)

> The aerosal is Easy Cheese. Cheez Whiz is the gunk in a jar. (They're cheesy, and proud of it.)


 
Mish - great job on the distinction! Needless to day, both have interesting qualities, but they are definitely 2 different products. 

The goo-in-a-jar is what makes Philly Cheesesteaks/Cheese Fries stand out from the rest. 

Alexa - who really doesn;t care for Doggies in beer. Make mine in plain water and put the beer in a frosty mug.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 30, 2006)

eau contraire, mish. i remember it being sold in an aerosol can. read paragraph #3 here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A152821

and the bbc don't lie, well, not often. 

any blues brother's fans know which product, the can or jar, was used in the movie?


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 18, 2006)

ITALIAN HOT DOGS 
3 hot dogs, sliced into 1-inch pieces
1/2 green pepper, sliced
1 tbsp. tomato paste
1/4 c. water
1/4 tsp. pepper
1 lg. potato
1 onion, sliced
2 tbsp. oil
1 tsp. garlic salt
1/8 tsp. cayenne pepper
Peel potato and slice into pieces. Heat oil in frying pan, add potatoes and cook until
tender. Add onions and peppers, cook until soft. Add spices, sliced hot dogs, water and
paste. Simmer all together. Serve on Italian rolls.​


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 18, 2006)

EGG & CHEESE HOT DOGS
1 fully cooked hot dogs
1 beaten egg
1 slice American cheese, halved
Diagonally
Lettuce leaves (optional)
Cut hot dog lengthwise to, but not through, the opposite side. In a 6 inch skillet cook hot
dog 4 minutes or until heated through; remove. In same skillet cook egg over medium
heat, without stirring, about 2 minutes or until nearly done. Lay cheese and hot dog over
half of the egg. Cover; cook 1 to 2 minutes to melt cheese. Fold remaining egg half over
hot dog and cheese, omelet style. Serve on a lettuce-lined bun.​


----------

